# Rechner bootet nur nach Stromunterbrechung + BIOS ist resetet !



## exitboy (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab nen ganz komisches Problem. Es geht um meinen AMD 1700+.

In meiner Testumgebung existiert ein Mainboard (glaube K7S5A war das), zusammen mit dem oben genannten Prozessor und zwei Rambausteinen.


Dieser Rechner startet automatisch ueber eine Verteilersteckdose durch die benutzung des ON/OFF Switch der Steckdose. Sobald ich den Rechner einmal ausschalte per Towerknopf startet dieser nicht mehr, bis ich a) den mehrpoligen Netzstromstecker vom Mainboard kurz entferne oder b) mehrere Minuten warte.

Woran kann das liegen?

Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass das Mainboard oder sonst was defekt ist, weil es ne Zeit lang als Dekostueck auf meiner Trennwand auch in Betrieb da oben lag *g* 

Aber selbst mit dem gleichen Mainboard das ich irgendwoher mal geschenkt bekommen habe, tritt der Fehler auf. 
Die Verbindungspins zum Gehaeuse glaube ich richtig angebracht zu haben. Zumindest funkzt der Resetschalter ab und an  Hab mich hier an der Mainboarddoku orientiert.

So langsam bin ich aber echt ratlos.

Bei beiden Rechnern wieder kommt gleich zu beginn nachdem ich den Rechner stromlos hatte und er wieder bootet, die Meldung Bios Batterie ist leer (also BIOS ist auf Werkseinstellung zurueckgesetzt).
Die Batterien hab ich auch beide jetzt gewechselt. Es muss irgendwas anderes sein ... Bin jetzt nicht grade der Hardwaregeek, aber gerne loesen wuerde ich das schon wollen hehe. Vielen Dank fuer jeden Hilfsversuch.


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. Januar 2009)

hast du (auch die vermeildich neuen) Baterien mal durchgemessen ob die auch wirkich voll sind?
Ist vielleicht früher mal eine Baterie ausgelaufen und die Kontakte sind nicht mehr sauber ?


----------



## Araxis (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
für mich klingt das danach, als wenn sich mit der Zeit 1-2 Kondensatoren in Deinem Netzteil verabschiedet haben, bzW "schwach" geworden sind.
Das kommt häufiger vor. Die "Kapazität" der Bauteile reicht dann meist nicht mehr aus um das Netzteil "in Gang" zu bringen. 

Ich würde somit mal ein anderes Netzteil testen, bevor Du Dir ein neues Board oder so zulegst


----------



## exitboy (14. Januar 2009)

@NETZTEIL: Das Netzteil ist neu, hab da auch schon einige durchprobiert.
Kann es evtl. dran liegen das das zu viel Output hat? 400W. Hab mal mit ner GeForce4 und mit ner Radeon 9800er probiert.

@BATTERIEN: Da gehe ich schon von aus das die geladen sind. Hab diese extra neu gekauft. Auch mal untereinander getauscht... hm wobei mir da gerade einfaellt dass ich ggf. auch mal eine falsch vertauscht haben koennte. Wo krieg ich denn die Info her was da fuer eine richtigerweise reingehoert.
Damit haette ich nen Loesungsansatz fuer das Batterieproblem. --> muss ich gleich @home mal cheggn.


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. Januar 2009)

du kannst einfach auf der alten baterie schauen, was dort für eine drin ist.
Kontrollier am besten auch die Kontakte die die Spannung von der Baterie auf das Board übertragen, evtl sind die nicht ganz sauber. einfach Vorsichtig mit einem Schraubenzieher auf den Kontakten (nicht auf dem Board!) kratzen, sodass sie wieder frei werden.


----------



## Ferum (14. Januar 2009)

Hi.

wenn das Netzteil zuviel Leistung hat macht das nichts. Es wird nur soviel abgenommen wie benötigt. Schlimmer wäre es wenn du mehr brauchst als es liefern kann.

Steht das mit den Batterien nicht im Handbuch. Sonst mal auf die alten schauen. Da steht meistens ein Typ drauf.

Gruß,
Ferum


----------

